# волком бы выгрыз бюрократизм



## Russianer

Подскажите пожалуйста,как поточнее  перевести на английский следующую богатую метафорами фразу из стихотворения Владимира Маяковского "О Советском паспорте":
_"Я волком бы выгрыз бюрократизм, к мандатам почтения нету,
к любым чертям с матерями катись любая бумажка, но эту.."_

Как эту цитату из стихотворения Маяковского поточнее перевести на английский?


----------



## Maroseika

http://zhurnal.lib.ru/a/alec_v/mayakovsky.shtml


----------



## Russianer

Спасибо , Maroseika.
"О данной цитате стихов Маяковского, там написан следующий перевод:

 "I'd root out bureaucracy once and for ever. I have no respect for formalities. May every paper go to the devil .But for this..."

Но этот перевод не совсем точный, в русском оригинале текста Маяковского есть слова "волк","мандатам","матерями",но в этом переводе эти слова не переведены.. 
Хотелось бы более качественный перевод.


----------



## Maroseika

Вам нужен подстрочник или поэтический перевод?
Что такое "точность" применительно к поэзии? Ни на один язык мира нельзя перевести "волком бы выгрыз" дословно, потому что только по-русски это содержит необходимой мощи звуки и только по-русски - запускает нужную цепочку ассоциаций. Поэтому буквальный перевод никогда не будет точным. Даже Набоков, гениально переведя несколько строф ЕО, плюнул на это безнадежное дело.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Даже Набоков, гениально переведя несколько строф ЕО, плюнул на это безнадежное дело.


На английский, да, безнадежное. Однако вы будете, возможно, удивлены, что недавно Andre  Markowicz закончил такой перевод на ФЯ. Целиком в Интернете его, правда, нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Почему я должен этому удивляться? Ведь и на английский ЕО переводился многажды. Но результат был интересен разве что историкам литературы.
Дело ведь не в только в технике: в английском мешает длина слов, во французском - ударение. Настоящая поэзия слишком укоренена в своем языке и выдрана из него может быть только с кровью. Хорошо перевести - значит написать равного качества вещь. Но это все равно будет другая вещь.
Что касается именно ЕО, то тут еще сложнее. Даже в оригинале качество поэмы очень неровное, сюжет и вовсе пустяковый (если это можно назвать сюжетом). Что тут вообще переводить?? И зачем? Чтобы опозорить Пушкина на весь мир? Этой вещью можно только наслаждаться по-русски,больше она ни на что не годна.


----------



## Kolan

Позвольте мне высказаться иначе: стоит выучить французский, чтобы прочитать и понять этот перевод ЕО.


----------



## Maroseika

Верю вам на слово, что этот перевод необыкновенно хорош. Однако остаюсь при Набоковском мнении о непереложимости ЕО.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Верю вам на слово, что этот перевод необыкновенно хорош. Однако остаюсь при Набоковском мнении о непереложимости ЕО.


Поверьте мне (и перевод Марковича тому лучший пример), что различие в системах ударения, затрудняя работу переводчика, на переложимость, тем не менее, принципиально не влияет.

Маркович даже предоставил нам во всей красе то, о чём у Пушкина мы вынуждены догадываться по уклончивому намеку: письмо Татьяны Онегину на французском.

Проблема с переводом Маяковского - это столько идиоматика, сколько неологизмы. Для их перевода необходимо обладать врожденным абсолютным чутьём на обоих языках, что невозможно в случае пар А-Р или Ф-Р.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Поверьте мне (и перевод Марковича тому лучший пример), что различие в системах ударения, затрудняя работу переводчика, на переложимость, тем не менее, принципиально не влияет.


Разумеется. Я ведь именно и сказал, что главная (непреодолимая) трудность - не в технике. По-русски красивы даже те стихи Пушкина, которые пустячны или третичины по содержанию. При переводе же остается только их пустячность, либо - талант переводчика, но не за это ж боролись?




> Маркович даже предоставил нам во всей красе то, о чём у Пушкина мы вынуждены догадываться по уклончивому намеку: письмо Татьяны Онегину на французском.


Ну, это он зря: письмо надо было дать по-русски.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Разумеется. Я ведь именно и сказал, что главная (непреодолимая) трудность - не в технике.


Проблема различия систем ударения - отнюдь не техническая. Какие технические средства могут помочь в её преодолении? Плюс к тому, даже в языках с фиксированным ударением поэты могут смещать ударения, и это допустимо.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Проблема различия систем ударения - отнюдь не техническая.
> 
> 
> 
> А какая?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Какие технические средства могут помочь в её преодолении?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> даже в языках с фиксированным ударением поэты могут смещать ударения, и это допустимо.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> даже в языках с фиксированным ударением поэты могут смещать ударения, и это допустимо.


Это имеет место внутри одного и того же языка и является необходимым допущением, вне всякой связи с переводами.

Вы же завели разговор о влиянии разницы между системами ударения на перевод. По большому счёту, она не только не техническая, она вообще ни какая, потому что решается в каждом языке по-своему.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Вы же завели разговор о влиянии разницы между системами ударения на перевод.


Я всего лишь сказал, что это - техническая проблема для перевода с РЯ на ФЯ. Естественно, она решаема, но именно ЕО непереложим на другие языки не из-за технических трудностей. Вряд ли тут уместно будет воспроизводить общеизвестные аргументы Набокова, а других у меня нет.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Я всего лишь сказал, что это - техническая проблема для перевода с РЯ на ФЯ. Естественно, она решаема, но именно ЕО непереложим на другие языки не из-за технических трудностей. Вряд ли тут уместно будет воспроизводить общеизвестные аргументы Набокова, а других у меня нет.


Можно сказать, что Набоков погорячился, поняв, что эта задача лично ему не по силам. Обобщения такого рода плохо аргументировать личными примерами, такая аргументация уязвима.

Кстати, если опустить "волка", то для английского перевода можно примерить перефразировку "Я выгрыз бы глотку бюрократизму...". Волк тут implied.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Можно сказать, что Набоков погорячился, поняв, что эта задача лично ему не по силам. Обобщения такого рода плохо аргументировать личными примерами, такая аргументация уязвима.


За 50 лет ее не уязвили. И дело не в технике. Свой прозаический перевод он сделал, именно поняв, почему это непереводимо поэтически. И даже этот перевод бесполезен без огромного комментария. К какому месту поэтического перевода - на какой бы то ни было язык -прикажете его прилепить? И какую цену поэтический перевод - на какой бы то ни было язык - имел бы без такого комментария?





> Кстати, если опустить "волка", то для английского перевода можно примерить перефразировку "Я выгрыз бы глотку бюрократизму...". Волк тут implied.


Конечно, можно. Но вы предлагаете выгрызать из бюрократизма глотку, а Маяковский собирался выгрызать его целиком, вместе с глоткой и прочими деталями.
И при чем тут Маяковский и его русское стихотворение?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Конечно, можно. Но вы предлагаете выгрызать из бюрократизма глотку, а Маяковский собирался выгрызать его целиком, вместе с глоткой и прочими деталями.
> И при чем тут Маяковский и его русское стихотворение?


"Выгрызть глотку" - популярная (увы!) русская идиома. Она и подразумевает "целиком", ибо без глотки - куда ж? Глотку в прямом смысле выгрызают именно волки (а потом уже они и вороны доедают все остальное), так что "волк" Маяковского в такой перефразировке присутствует. И волки сыты, и понятия целы. Никто же не требует абсолютно буквального перевода.


maroseika said:


> За 50 лет ее не уязвили. И дело не в технике. Свой прозаический перевод он сделал, именно поняв, почему это непереводимо поэтически. И даже этот перевод бесполезен без огромного комментария. К какому месту поэтического перевода - на какой бы то ни было язык -прикажете его прилепить? И какую цену поэтический перевод - на какой бы то ни было язык - имел бы без такого комментария?


“Mon oncle, un homme de morale,
        Lorsqu’il sentit qu’il trépassait,
        Força l’estime générale
        Et se tailla un franc succès.
(Здесь нужны комментарии?)
http://remue.net/cont/MarkowiczOneguine1.html
Хочу вам заметить, что через 50 лет после Набокова Марковичу потребовалось еще 10 лет, чтобы перевести все 10 глав. Ну и что ж? Для поэзии время измеряется вечностью. До сих пор переводят и Горация, и Овидия, но получаются лишь гениальные подражания.





maroseika said:


> И при чем тут Маяковский и его русское стихотворение?


"Это гестапо, Штирлиц".


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> ]"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Выгрызть глотку" - популярная (увы!) русская идиома. Она и подразумевает "целиком", ибо без глотки - куда ж?
> 
> 
> 
> Пластическая хирургия в наше время творит чудеса. Но важнее другое: Маяковский употребил не идиому ("выгрызть волком" - не было в РЯ такого выражения), а лишь намекнул на эту или подобную, следовательно - это нельзя переводить идиомой, - нужен такой же намек на идиому, но не она сама.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Mon oncle, un homme de morale,
> Lorsqu’il sentit qu’il trépassait,
> Força l’estime générale
> Et se tailla un franc succès.
> (Здесь нужны комментарии?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Первые пять строк главы Первой мучительно темны". (Набоков, "Комм. к ЕО"). Если вам и Марковичу тут все предельно ясно, я искренне рад за вас обоих.  Но переведите теперь этот фр. текст обратно на русский (прозой, но слово в слово), и, думаю, вам самому станет смешно. Я отнюдь не хочу сказать,что перевод плох, я лишь отвечаю на вопрос о нужности комментария.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Но важнее другое: Маяковский употребил не идиому ("выгрызть волком" - не было в РЯ такого выражения), а лишь намекнул на эту или подобную, следовательно - это нельзя переводить идиомой, - нужен такой же намек на идиому, но не она сама.


Не было идиомы, да, но так ведь на то и Маяковский: он её создал. Неологизмы - один из его коньков. Создавать неологические идиомы на чужом языке - вещь крайне опасная (потому что волк или что-то другое может оказаться, например, табуированным животным на целевом языке, типа свинины в иврите, которую обозначают как "белое мясо", _басар лаван_), но не безнадёжное. Однако в этом стиле должен быть выдержан весь перевод. Ясно, что по-английски wolf проще опустить, чем объяснять о чём идёт речь (в стихах на это места нет) - это человек, который либо глотает всё без разбору, либо является половым разбойником, хотя во многих идиомах он совпадает с русским _волком_.





Maroseika said:


> "Первые пять строк главы Первой мучительно темны". (Набоков, "Комм. к ЕО"). Если вам и Марковичу тут все предельно ясно, я искренне рад за вас обоих. Но переведите теперь этот фр. текст обратно на русский (прозой, но слово в слово), и, думаю, вам самому станет смешно. Я отнюдь не хочу сказать,что перевод плох, я лишь отвечаю на вопрос о нужности комментария.


Да кто ж велел прозой-то переводить? Тем более, буквально? Впрочем, я попробую, следуя вашему совету, а вам предлагаю решить, насколько далеко это уйдёт в понятийном плане от оригинала. (Только, прошу вас, не увлекайтесь ретроградными комментариями на манер Набокова - к "ЕО" и так написано комментариев куда больше, чем собственно текст).

Мой дядя, человек моральных принципов,
Когда почувствовал, что умирает/сходит (в могилу)/уходит (в мир иной),
Подчинил (себе) всеобщее уважение
И добился (в этом) большого успеха.

(Я-таки оставлю собственный комментарий: Маркович переводит идиомами и устойчивыми выражениями, такими как l'homme de morale, l'estime générale, se tailler un franc succès, поэтому у франкоязычного читателя вопросов по смыслу к нему нет. Но по той же причине дословный перевод идиом на русский требует некоторого пояснения. В скобках я добавил понятия, отсутствующие во французском тексте, но желательные для выравнивания эллипса на русском).

Кстати, вот и 5-я строчка, из упомянутых Набоковым:

"L’exemple, certes, nous inspire ;"
Пример (его/этот), бесспорно, нас(/других) наставляет .


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Да кто ж велел прозой-то переводить? Тем более, буквально?


Так лучше видно, как из текста вытекает волшебство, оставляя по себе пошлую тару.




> Мой дядя, человек моральных принципов,
> Когда почувствовал, что умирает/сходит (в могилу)/уходит (в мир иной),
> Подчинил (себе) всеобщее уважение
> И добился (в этом) большого успеха.
> Пример (его/этот), бесспорно, нас(/других) наставляет


Ужасти какие. И это - "наше все"? Да иностранцы русских после этого за полных идиотов будут считать. Хорошо, что "к "ЕО" и так написано комментариев куда больше, чем собственно текст".




> (Я-таки оставлю собственный комментарий: Маркович переводит идиомами и устойчивыми выражениями, такими как l'homme de morale, l'estime générale, se tailler un franc succès, поэтому у франкоязычного читателя вопросов по смыслу к нему нет.


Разумеется, нет. Ведь переводчик просто передал его так, как понял. Но понял ли он правильно?
А у вас, русскоязычного, есть вопросы к смыслу оригинальной первой строфы?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Так лучше видно, как из текста вытекает волшебство, оставляя по себе пошлую тару.


Любой анализ убивает волшебство и душу - это аксиома. По аналитическому пути успешнее всего двигаются патологоанатомы. Мы с вами как-то однажды затрагивали этот аспект, тем более, что *выгрызенные глотки* в поэзии Маяковского ему очень соответствуют. Разве о них можно забывать?





maroseika said:


> Ужасти какие. И это - "наше все"? Да иностранцы русских после этого за полных идиотов будут считать.


А что вы хотели увидеть в обратном переводе из не "ужастей"? Это - анатомический театр, призванный объективно убедить критиков, что понятия исходного текста не утеряны и что не появилось новых от переводчика. О художественных достоинствах текста судит читатель на целевом языке. У вас есть возражения в понятийном плане?





maroseika said:


> Разумеется, нет. Ведь переводчик просто передал его так, как понял. Но понял ли он правильно?
> А у вас, русскоязычного, есть вопросы к смыслу оригинальной первой строфы?


Тут, на самом деле, ваш ход. Что такого не понял переводчик в первой строфе, что он не сумел передать?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> У вас есть возражения в понятийном плане?


Не совсем понимаю, что вы понимаете под "понятийным". Точно  идея передается подстрочником, а при дальнейшем переводе должны возникать сходные ассоциации, должна быть та же игра звуками, словами и т.п. Если, конечно, они были были изначально. 



> Тут, на самом деле, ваш ход. Что такого не понял переводчик в первой строфе, что он не сумел передать?


Все уже украдено до нас: http://www.all-art.org/literature/onegin/1.htm


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Не совсем понимаю, что вы понимаете под "понятийным". Точно идея передается подстрочником, а при дальнейшем переводе должны возникать сходные ассоциации, должна быть та же игра звуками, словами и т.п. Если, конечно, они были были изначально.


Был такой народный поэт Расул Гамзатов (Цадасы). Он переводил на аварский Пушкина и Лермонтова, но сам по-русски стихов не писал (а если бы и писал, то их бы никто и не читал). Про него на русском вообще бы ничего не знали, если бы не поэты и переводчики Наум Исаевич Гребнев и Яков Абрамович Козловский. Песню про "белых журавлей" на музыку Яна Абрамовича Френкеля в исполнении Марка Наумовича Бернеса мы знаем, например, в переводе Гребнева, который без аварского переосмыслил понятийным образом подстрочник Расула: "По небу летят два гуся..." как "Летит, летит по небу клин усталый..."

"Невероятную популярность получило стихотворение Расула Гамзатова «Журавли» в переводе Гребнева, благодаря песне «Журавли» в исполнении Марка Бернеса, впервые прозвучавшей в 1969 году."
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Наум_Гребнев


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Все уже украдено до нас: http://www.all-art.org/literature/onegin/1.htm


 С волкогрызением бюрократизма более-менее понятно.

Пора открывать новую тему:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1228926


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Был такой народный поэт Расул Гамзатов (Цадасы).


 Ну так именно это я и пытался объяснить: либо создается новое стихотворение (плохое или хорошее - уж как повезет), либо перевод мало кому интересен. Скелет сюжета ЕО для любого европейца 19 века третичен и четвертичен, красоты стиха он не слышит, реалий без комментария не понимает. Остается, грубо говоря, 2 пути: честный прозаический перевод с комментарием и оперное либретто.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Ну так именно это я и пытался объяснить: либо создается новое стихотворение (плохое или хорошее - уж как повезет), либо перевод мало кому интересен.


Я нарочно сослался на гусей. Великий аварский поэт Расул Цадасы писал по-аварски. Его стихи на аварском - жемчужина аварской культуры, и гуси там уместны. Благодаря переводчику - и русской, в них - журавли, но новое стихотворение при этом не создавалось.

Давайте посмотрим на это под тем углом, с которого начали - понятийного перевода. В подстрочнике - понятия, поэтому они сухи, скучны и неинтересны на любом языке, но его, как правило, никто не видит, даже специалисты. Он - ужасен: скелет, с которого удалена плоть (и красота) исходного яэыка, на который надо наращивать плоть целевого, и без него - нельзя. Гребнев заменил аварских гусей на международных белых журавлей (образ, навеянный бумажными журавликами, которые символизируют души жертв Хиросимы), джигитов (которые "в землю зарыты") - на солдат ("что в землю нашу полегли когда-то"), и так далее - и стихи (а за ним и песня) стали русскими, сохранив авторство аварца. Переводчик в итоге ничего не убирал и ничего не добавлял, только заменял.

Поработать ему пришлось над этим основательно, конечно.



maroseika said:


> Скелет сюжета ЕО для любого европейца 19 века третичен и четвертичен, красоты стиха он не слышит, реалий без комментария не понимает. Остается, грубо говоря, 2 пути: честный прозаический перевод с комментарием и оперное либретто.


А кто говорит, что это легко?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Давайте посмотрим на это под тем углом, с которого начали - понятийного перевода. В подстрочнике - понятия, поэтому они сухи, скучны и неинтересны на любом языке, но его, как правило, никто не видит, даже специалисты. Он - ужасен: скелет, с которого удалена плоть (и красота) исходного яэыка,


Не могу с вами согласиться. В стихах могут быть две составляющие: звуковая и смысловая (или, суконным языком диамата, - форма и содержание). Иногда ценность представляет только что-то одно, иногда - вообще ничего. Аварские красоты нам недоступны, равно как канадцам - пушкинские. Следовательно, остается хорошо воспроизвести арматуру и постараться создать что-то приемлемое в звуковом отношении на новом языке.
Перечитайте лекцию Набокова о Лермонтове - он там анализирует именно потрясающую матрешечность его стихотворения, и это работает на любом языке. "Ворон" По производит впечатление в любом переводе, даже прозаическом, хотя как раз эти длинные строчки удобно переводить на многие языки.



> Гребнев заменил аварских гусей на международных белых журавлей (образ, навеянный бумажными журавликами, которые символизируют души жертв Хиросимы), джигитов (которые "в землю зарыты") - на солдат ("что в землю нашу полегли когда-то"), и так далее - и стихи (а за ним и песня) стали русскими, сохранив авторство аварца.


Подозреваю, что в данном случае банальнейшее содержание выплывает только за счет музыки. Но это, конечно, субъективно. Кроме того, мы уже не можем оценивать это стихотворение само по себе, вне песни. Впрочем, вы можете испробовать на каком-нибудь канадце.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Не могу с вами согласиться. В стихах могут быть две составляющие: звуковая и смысловая (или, суконным языком диамата, - форма и содержание). Иногда ценность представляет только что-то одно, иногда - вообще ничего. Аварские красоты нам недоступны, равно как канадцам - пушкинские. Следовательно, остается хорошо воспроизвести арматуру и постараться создать что-то приемлемое в звуковом отношении на новом языке.
> Перечитайте лекцию Набокова о Лермонтове - он там анализирует именно потрясающую матрешечность его стихотворения, и это работает на любом языке. "Ворон" По производит впечатление в любом переводе, даже прозаическом, хотя как раз эти длинные строчки удобно переводить на многие языки.


Вы как раз и высказались "за", а не против" понятийного перевода, выразив ту же мысль собственными словами "о воспроизведении арматуры". Вопрос в том, как вычленить арматуру из исходника. Причём идти можно только до некоторого, заранее не заданного, уровня. 

Возможно, что Лермонтов в этом отношении легче Пушкина и Маяковского, что свидетельствует о меньшей понятийной ёмкости его творений. А, судя по объёмности комментариев к каждому слову в ЕО, Пушкин велик и в этом отношении.


----------

